# Goldfish Hides For 7 Years



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.grindtv.com/wildlife/miracle-goldfish-escapes-predators-hides-in-aquarium-for-7-years/#BaimMzFVVsxIfTvE.97

click the link for the article. 
cool story about a goldfish that was tossed in to be a feeder that successfully made it to the filter tank and survived for 7 years. 
happy ending, the place now has it on display. crazy story


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Amazing !


----------

